# "LOC-A-PEEP" A Revolution In Peep Sites -press Release



## Jon Bach (Aug 11, 2004)

The official Launch of "LOC-A-PEEP" The World's Only Lockable, No Serving, Peep Sight System will be at the ATA trade show this january. We are currently taking advanced orders. Attached are some pics of the product and a link to the website. any ? please call Bach Enterprises LLC. 609-773-0099
the website is 
www.loc-a-peep.com


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Interesting.

I could see this one being great or not fitting so great??? *


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm thinking it'll be a love/hate product.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I dislike tubing more than serving...


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

How much does it weigh? and has there been any photos taken of the finnished product?

JIM


----------



## Jon Bach (Aug 11, 2004)

*loc-a-peep weight and tubing*

There is a version with out the post. 
There will be a kit with different covers with different hole sizes. 
A target version will also be available with target size holes. 
The target version will be about 50% smaller.
Hole size on the original is a huge 1/4" wide.
Weight = about 19 grains (target version even lighter)


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I dislike tubing more than serving...


*You could easily cut off the tubing mounting part. Especially for Winner's Choice, etc.

I think I will stick with Fletcher Tru-Peep however.*

:cheers:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Jon Bach said:


> There is a version with out the post.
> There will be a kit with different covers with different hole sizes.
> A target version will also be available with target size holes.
> The target version will be about 50% smaller.
> ...




Well why didn't you say so????:tongue:


Sounds like it might be worth a look.....


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

any drawings of the "target" models?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Jon . . interesting looking product. So how does that puppy mount on the string? Around it? Through it? 

Also . . any plans to offer a threaded version for those of us that need lenses for our old eyes?


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

mr october beat me to it how about a verifier lense maybe in four or five different powers?


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it is a plus for the hunting set up. Anything to help keep that peep from moving and differ. size holes to boot as long as over all size is not to large. Thank you Badbow


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Is this peep on a certian angle too help with shorter axle bows?


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

How much?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I will be real interested to see it in Indy. Either I am blind, stupid or just cant read but all I saw on the site was a picture of it. Might be of some help to actually show it being installed in the string. You got an interesting product but I think you need to show it off a little more on the site. Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> Jon . . interesting looking product. So how does that puppy mount on the string? Through it?
> 
> 
> Looks like it goes throught the string like the others but has a screw to lock it on instead of serving it in. AC


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*peep*

i would say by the looks of it the installation is the same with any peep--seperate the string to install but the front piece with the top and bottom screw is interchangable for different sizes and tightens down to the string on each end so it wont slide up or down the string. i just hope it comes with extra screws.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

cool looking peep,definitely a plus being screwed in,no dam tying n such


----------

